# Home Depot quality vs dealer



## john T (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm looking for a small top handle saw...
got it narrowed down to the Echo CS-355T

the local dealer has it listed at $400.00 
Home Depot has it for $359.00 

my question, 
Is the Home dep saw the same exact saw or is it "almost" the same... with cheaper parts inside ? built exclusively for the Depot?

thanks for any thoughts... 

not sure if links are allowed on this board... so I didn't add one.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 21, 2018)

It's the same saw. I'd pay the extra to buy from a real dealer though. If you have any problems with it, they'll be much more helpful than a box store. I wouldn't expect them to match the price, but you might see if the dealer will come down $20 or throw in a spare chain.


----------



## john T (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks
yeah I probably will buy from the dealer... Ive bought from him before and is great. 

just curious. 

Husqvarna T-435 VS Echo CS 355T 

I'm really diggin the Echo...

both good reviews.... like the 16" bar on the echo


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 21, 2018)

I bought my 2511T online from HD. My dealer is great but couldn’t get me one for a month. HD had in at my door in less than 24hrs. After you open the muffler and remove the limiters the dealer is no help anyways.

If you buy it from HD and take it to your Echo dealer they have to service it


----------



## Conquistador3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Home Depot can sell at that price because they buy in bulk (measured by the thousand) and aren't tied to the "minimal price" clause written in many dealership's contracts to avoid a race to the bottom that would decimate the sales network, like it happened with Honda. 

Speaking of Honda... when they sold their lawnmowers through a big box store here a few years back they gave their sales network the quietus as people started to bring in the mowers for all sorts of issues, mostly owner-related, and demanding the mowers to be fixed for free. Most dealers just dumped Honda out of spite and shifted to Kaaz, OREC or whatever other brand that won't sell them down the river for a few pence.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Oct 21, 2018)

For a long time and probably still, the big box store welders were not the same as what the welding stores sold.


----------



## john T (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Brian72 (Oct 22, 2018)

Your dealer's price seems a bit high. The MSRP is $359. That's what I paid at my dealer. The 355t is a good saw. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mh9162013 (Oct 23, 2018)

My Echo dealer told me they are the same.


----------



## Cope1024 (Dec 4, 2018)

I have the CS355T, and can't pry it out of son-in-law's hands. IMO, it's best with the 14" bar.


----------



## 69mach1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi hope this helps when i was first looking at saws i went to a big box store... heard from someone that was there for warranty with a saw the sales person was giving them a list of dealers to bring it to to get repaired... they just make a sale if u buy from a dealer they will just take care of it right there i have bought almost all of my outdoor power equipment from the stihl dealer and have had great customer service and support


----------

